# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  TV shqiptare në Evropë dhe Amerikë

## mister_alfa

Te nderuar atdhetare une jetoj jashte atdheut dhe disponoje sistemin satelitor te TELE+  dhe deshiroj qe lajmet ti degjoj ne gjuhen shqipe nqs ju dini ndo nje stacion televiziv shqiptare qe trasmeton ne shqip munde te me orientoni ju lutem. FALEMiNDERIT.

----------


## troptit

Tung!
   nuk e di nese mund ti shohesh me D+, po une po te jap kordinatat. Eutelsat W2  16° Est. Frequenca 12656 V per TVSH, 12633 V per RTK1.

----------


## benseven11

Eshte nje program 24 dollare me duket quhet Ctube3.7 shef kanale nga shume shtete te botes  ne kompjuter shqiperia ka telenorben dhe nje kanal tjeter se mbaj mend

----------


## platinum

Shpesh degjon ne Shqiperi qe sinjali satelitor i RTSH vjen dhe ne Amerike, dhe se fundi, dhe Televizioni i ri ALSAT ne reklamat e tij thote se valet e tij vijne dhe ne Amerike.

A di gje njeri nese kto jane te verteta, dhe nese po, ne c'satelite transmetojne keto stacioni?

Gjithashtu a ka Radio apo Televizione te tjera Shqiptare qe transmetojne ne vale satelitore qe arrijne dhe ne USA?

----------


## benseven11

shiko nje here kete addresen eshte plot me informacion
http://www.satcodx.com/shq/
ose beji nje tel RTSH

----------


## tunxhi

KAM DEGJUAR QE ARKIVI SHTETROR SHQIPTARE ESHTE ONLINE 

  PREJ PAK KOHESH..NQS SE DIKUSH E KA ADRESEN ESHTE I LUTUR

  TA DERGOJE..flm

----------


## edspace

Ja disa te dhena qe mi kane derguar me email: 

Radiotelevizioni 21 nga Kosova transmeton 24 ore ne dite per SHBA edhe Kanadane ne platformen digitale Globecast World TV.  Ata qe duan te abonohen mund te kontaktojne Globecast World TV ne 1-888-988-5288 edhe te bejne blerjen e pajisjeve satelitore Globecast.  Pagesa mujore eshte 19.95 dollare ne muaj.  

Faqja ne internet e Globecast World TV eshte http://www.globecastwtv.com

----------------------

Buqeta Satelitore Shqiptare ALBANIASAT mbas Prillit te vitit 2004 fillon transmetimin televiziv 24 ore per SHBA. dhe Kanada.  Pagesa mujore eshte 22 dollare ne muaj edhe permban keto kanale.

Film Shqip
News 24
Tele Arberia
Tv Klan
Top Channel
Telesport
Alsat TV
Shijak TV

Me vone do te futen edhe 20 kanale televizive edhe radio fm (shqiptare) ne rrjet.

Per me shume informacione mund te shikoni faqen e internetit 

http://www.albaniasat.com

----------


## cybertronic

un di qe live ne internet eshte tv alsat
www.alsat.tv         24 ore live

----------


## platinum

Hi Selena!
Di gje si mund te kapen keto kanalet Shqiptare ne Michigan?
Mos duhet te kesh Comcast, apo kapen dhe me antene te thjeshte si kanalet lokale?

Une tani per tani, nga kanalet shqiptare, mund te shoh vetem RTV21 me satelit.  I kam cuar nje tufe me emaile atyre te Albaniasat, se kur do fillojne transmetimet ne USA, por pa sukses... I kam marre dhe ne telefon, por ajo recesionistja, megjithese e sjellshme, as ja ka fare haberin nga kto pune...

Megjithate, nese dikush di dicka, do ishte nice sikur te me njoftonit...

Hajt Ciao for now!

----------


## platinum

Hmmm, sa keq...
Une per kanalet Amerikane kam Dish Network... jo Cable..., me antene te thjeshte provova por... asgje...

Hajt mo, do rrim me 21 sa te dali buqeta Albaniasat...

Ciao Selena, dhe thx. per pergjigjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eastbaby

Selena ka te drejte vetem neqoftese merr kabell ti kap ( edhe kur e merr duhet ta specifikosh per ca kanale e do ) kshu qe me mire nga interneti plantium  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## platinum

Se shpejti AlbaniaSat fillon transmetimet dhe ne SH.B.A. dhe Kanada.
Me shume informacione thone se do postojne ne faqen www.AlbaniaSat.us ,  por per momentin une nuk munda te gjej me shume info.

Mendova se mund tju interesoje ky informacion.

Hajt ciao for now!

----------


## xengjell

Mister alfa Tv shqipatre kan nje vite qe jan ne satelite
si: Top Channel, Shijak tv, tv Klan, BBF, TVSH e shum te tjera.
E mira eshte se nuk jane vetm per lajmet por jane 24 ore satlit.

----------


## Gepardi

Shiko per me shume informacion

www.albaniasat.tv

----------


## platinum

:buzeqeshje: 

E di moj Engjell, por e keqja eshte se valet e tyre jane vetem per ne Europe, e nuk mberrijne ne Amerike!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cybertronic

TELEVIZIONI SATELITOR SHQIPTAR TANI LIVE NE INTERNET 20 ORE
WWW.ALSAT.TV/LIVE.HTM
BESOJ SE KJO ESHTE NJE MUNDESI E PER SHQIPTARET NE USA PER TE NDJEKUR NJE STACION TV SHQIP

----------


## ArberX-MOW

> TELEVIZIONI SATELITOR SHQIPTAR TANI LIVE NE INTERNET 20 ORE
> WWW.ALSAT.TV/LIVE.HTM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				BESOJ SE KJO ESHTE NJE MUNDESI E PER SHQIPTARET NE USA PER TE NDJEKUR NJE STACION TV SHQIP
> 			
> ...


ndersa ti besim muharremi mos bo SPAM.

----------


## Lorencone

> ndersa ti besim muharremi mos bo SPAM.


duhet te perdoresh me shronjat e vogla
http://www.alsat.tv/live.htm

----------


## ArberX-MOW

> duhet te perdoresh me shronjat e vogla
> http://www.alsat.tv/live.htm


Nuk punon por flm!!!



> LIVE FROM ALSAT TV
> 
> This stream requires Windows Media Player 9
> Live web broadcasting by ProNet
> 
> 
> Server temporarily down for maintenance - please come back soon.

----------


## billion dollar

http://seealbania.rayv.tv duhet te instalosh programin dhe me pas hyr perseri ne http://seealbania.rayv.tv/

----------

